# Red alert!!!!



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 2, 2015)

Weighed 254 pounds.... will be here more
Omfg...lol
All road donations are appreciaTed


----------



## Riles (Dec 2, 2015)

thanks for the warning! getting ready for the rodeo to follow, its been dead without you


----------



## charley (Dec 2, 2015)

a few extra pounds is to be expected when approaching middle age ...


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 3, 2015)

Well I don't look as shitty as that dude...I even shaved all my grey chest hair off today


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 3, 2015)

Riles said:


> thanks for the warning! getting ready for the rodeo to follow, its been dead without you





Who the hell are u


----------



## Riles (Dec 3, 2015)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Who the hell are u



just a quiet member that watched your first transformation and tailspin, hopping you bring some life to the forum, sorry to intrude on your moment


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 3, 2015)

O...hi


----------



## charley (Dec 3, 2015)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Well I don't look as shitty as that dude...I even shaved all my grey chest hair off today




....  if I shaved off all my grey hair, I'd have no hair...............


----------



## dieseljimmy (Dec 3, 2015)

KILLEROFSAINTS said:


> Well I don't look as shitty as that dude...I even shaved all my grey chest hair off today



You greying in other areas?
Every time I see a budding grey a little part of my soul dies


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 4, 2015)

All hair has greys in it...cept my butt
Even grey ball hairs


----------



## the_predator (Dec 6, 2015)

Grey hair and balding! More balding then grey though. I swore when I was younger and started to bald I wouldn't look like bobo the clown so I bic my head once a week. I knew I was doomed from my mother's side. Her father was completely bald by 40 something and my poor mom started balding at 50 and had to start wearing wigs.


----------



## charley (Dec 6, 2015)

..  you need to be creative with your hair-do ........  e.g.


----------



## KILLEROFSAINTS (Dec 7, 2015)

Can only watch so much TV :-(


----------

